# Miami Bridge



## cda (Mar 15, 2018)

Appears in the news shots, there is a center support,

But do not see it in the move::


----------



## cda (Mar 15, 2018)

So I wonder if this is final design::

https://news.fiu.edu/wp-content/uploads/17703_EXT_FIU_Bridge_Move_Fact_Sheet_030918_DIGITAL.pdf


And more temporary support should have been in place?


----------



## cda (Mar 15, 2018)

"""The main span across SW 8th Street is held by 2 supporting towers, and a cable system for bracing that had not yet been installed."""


https://miami-grid.com/2018/03/15/fiu-fallen-bridge/


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 16, 2018)

Lack of those towers and the tensioning that was done may have upset the spans balance.


----------



## conarb (Mar 18, 2018)

This article is written by a woman!



			
				Squaker said:
			
		

> Though MCM is owned by five brothers, a lot of people one rung down the ladder from them are women. Some of the construction workers are even women. How ironic is it then, that earlier this month, MCM was slapped with a lawsuit for hiring “incompetent, inexperienced, unskilled or careless employees.” Fox reports:
> 
> *The company is building an expansion to Fort Lauderdale International Airport and a worker there was injured when a makeshift bridge collapsed under his weight, the lawsuit says, according to the Winston Salem-Journal.*
> 
> ...



For a good laugh read the comments below:


¹ https://squawker.org/culture-wars/a...pany-built-the-florida-bridge-that-collapsed/


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 18, 2018)

Dash cam


----------



## CityKin (Mar 19, 2018)

The collapse starts on the left, where there is a construction crane and active work happening.  There was a triggering action in the work being done.


----------



## tmurray (Mar 19, 2018)

CityKin said:


> The collapse starts on the left, where there is a construction crane and active work happening.  There was a triggering action in the work being done.


Completely agree. Looking at the frames at 7:72 and 7:78, the collapse appears to either have been right where they were working, or where the support they are working on bears to the right.


----------



## Yikes (Mar 21, 2018)

Here's an overly-long summary of what was described on the Reddit engineering subforums.  Short version: post-tensioned cables failed first, probably due to being overstressed.  source of stress is not known, but one potential source _might_ be due to how the prefab bridge was supported during transport.





Warning, foul language.


----------

